# ju-87 jumo 211



## beaumont (Apr 17, 2006)

from museum restorations germany


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2006)

Again this is fine, but not a different thread for each photo.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2006)

Good stuff Beaumont. I agree with Adler, try to keep all the photos in one thread.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2006)

Listen to Seniors Beaumont


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2006)

I have allready talked to him and he understands now. Dont ride him to hard guys.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2006)

Forgive me guys.I haven't had anything wrong in my mind.


----------

